
Ask HN: Looking for open-source project - ejanus
I would like to participate in an open-source project that is using mainly C language. I hope to use this medium to learn and deepen my understanding of C. If you have projects that you would want someone to join you in then let me know. I am also ready to work in none C language codebase depending on how easy the target language is to learn.
======
roschdal
New developers welcome: [https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web)

~~~
ejanus
Thanks. I will have a look.

